# Church recommendation in San Francisco



## Reed (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi all --
Does anyone have any recommendations for reformed churches in San Francisco?
Thanks!
Reed


----------



## sastark (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah - we need more!

But all joking aside, I recommend First OPC in San Francisco. The pastor is Chuck McIlhenny, a good man.

The church's web site is here: http://www.sfopc.org/

I don't think you'll find a better church in San Francisco, perhaps in the entire Bay Area.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2005)

Seth! You bet me to it! See this thread.


----------



## sastark (Aug 11, 2005)

I just saw that after I posted, Andrew! And, yes, you are correct that Pastor McIlhenney's testimony is amazing.


----------

